# مساعدة>



## nassim.hipnas (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اردت انتاج ملمع السيارات لكن لم انجح , عند اضافة العجينة الى الماء صعد الما و بقيت بودرة العجينة في الاسفل فما العمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nassim.hipnas (11 ديسمبر 2011)

اين انتم!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

